# Seapora Tanks - Good, Bad, or Ugly



## Harry Muscle

I noticed Big Al's is now carrying Seapora brand tanks mostly instead of their usual Perfecto/Marineland. Anyone have any experience with this brand of tanks? Are they good, bad, ugly? How do they compare to Perfecto or Aqueon tanks?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## charlie1

Hi can`t speak as if they are good bad ,ugly , better or worse to other tanks, i can tell you the tanks are made by Deep Blue Aquariums.
http://www.deepblueprofessional.com/
Cheers


----------



## Fishfur

I have one, a 20 long. Nicely finished, black silicone and the finish overall is very neatly done, much neater than the silicone I've seen on some tanks, including the ones Al's used to stock with the 'clear' silicone.

Only thing about the tank I'm not overly fond of is the very narrow width of the plastic rim. I have a glass canopy and because the rim is so narrow, it's disturbingly easy to dislodge the canopy and have one end slip into the water.

According to a search, SEAPORA is a trademark owned by Aquarium Services Warehouse Outlets, Inc., L4L 8N4, Ontario.


----------



## TEEJAY

I find them to be much better built than their usual clear silicon tanks. Especially when you get into the larger sizes. They use thicker glass, and really overbuild them. They are pretty damn heavy, but I don't mind since you really only move them once.

The 5 foot 120 gals I saw actually included glass center braces under the plastic ones for extra reinforcement. Talk about peace of mind.


----------



## WiredWeasel

I recently purchased a seapora 80 gallon rimless frag tank which is a rebrand of deep blue's version. I find that the silicon work is a bit sloppy. Ihad to scrape a bit of extra ailicioone from the top edge of the tank and around the seams. Some individuals have reported that the glass scratches easily but I haven't seen any yet. But mine is still cycling and I havent done major maintenance such as strong scraping with an algae scrubber.


----------



## Fishfur

I would agree they are well built. I've had a number of much older tanks, 20+ years old and the most noticeable difference is the glass thickness. Older tanks are heavier because the glass is thicker. And the Seapora 20L is heavier glass too, though perhaps not quite as stout as the vintage tank glass is.

This 20L is one of only a very few tanks I've acquired new from a store and it has impressed me with it's build quality. So have the tanks on display in the store. 

Silicon is a pain to work with; I've resealed at least ten tanks so I have an idea what it's like to work with the stuff. Compared to the silicone jobs on a lot of the tanks I have, this particular Seapora has by far the neatest sealant. 

That said, like many things, tanks are put together by humans. Humans are not perfect. Some tanks are going to be a bit better than others because people make mistakes and have the odd bad day at work. 

If I were buying a tank that would be prominently displayed, I think I'd want to see the entire tank, inside and out, top to bottom, before I took it home. That way I could be sure the assembler wasn't having a bad day when he made it .


----------



## The fish dummy

They have a beta tank with five compartments but the deviders are clear do they come in dark so my beta fish arnt stressed and fighting themselves


----------

